# It's finally here!!! New Kat BBQ Smokers 24 x 48 Reverse Flow



## kevin james (Jul 26, 2020)

The new pit is finally here! It was a looooong wait... but so worth it! I was talking to Ken at Kat very early this year and put the order in back in late February. Ken is an absolute class act and was great to work with. Not sure if the delays were Covid related or why it took so long, but honestly it didn't really matter as I needed to have work done on my yard before it showed up anyways. The timing ended up perfect as my paver patio was finished this Thursday, and the smoker showed up Friday.

For those that aren't familiar, Kat is a builder out of Modesto, CA, and I'm just up the road in the Roseville/Sacramento area. The pit is a 24x48, reverse flow and constructed entirely out of 1/4" steel. I have a ridiculously narrow entrance to my yard, and I was going back and forth on whether to get the 24x48, or their smaller 20x48 version, but after sending pictures of my yard, the gate, and explaining what the clearance at the narrowest points was, Ken guaranteed that he could get the 24x48 into my yard.  To make it just a little bit more maneuverable I had Ken add a second pull handle on the top of the fire box so both sides have a handle making it easier for two people to move it. Also went with slightly larger casters since their wheel cart kit was way to wide to make it into the yard. It was a super tight squeeze getting it in, but he did it! Ken did an amazing job on the build and I'm super happy with it!

It was delivered last night and I seasoned it this morning, and also did the first cook, a packer brisket, which came out AMAZING! I posted a cook thread with pics in the beef section, link is below.





__





						Packer Brisket: First cook on my brand new Kat BBQ Smokers 24x48 reverse Flow!
					

So my brand new smoker was just delivered last night (Kat 24x48 reverse flow as noted in the title... see new smoker thread in the wood smoker section, link below). I seasoned it first thing this morning and did a packer brisket for my first cook! I was at Costco on Wednesday and they had a nice...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




And now for some pics of the new pit!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2020)

Very Pretty! Best of Luck with it. I look at the Grease Bucket and laugh thinking of the ways my three Dogs would come up with to get in there. Like, two start a fight to distract me while number three sneaks in from my blind side to steal the grease laden bucket...JJ


----------



## kevin james (Jul 26, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Very Pretty! Best of Luck with it. I look at the Grease Bucket and laugh thinking of the ways my three Dogs would come up with to get in there. Like, two start a fight to distract me while number three sneaks in from my blind side to steal the grease laden bucket...JJ



I have one dog, actually my girl's dog, but he's tiny and too short to get to it LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2020)

Two Beagle Brothers and a Pit/Boxer mix. Nobody Tiny here!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2020)

Great looking rig!
Looking forward to seeing it in action!
It’s almost too pretty to get dirty!
Al


----------



## kevin james (Jul 26, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking rig!
> Looking forward to seeing it in action!
> It’s almost too pretty to get dirty!
> Al



LOL... Too late for that! Did a brisket yesterday, pork butt coming up today!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 26, 2020)

Smoker looks great. Also the patio turned out very nice.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 26, 2020)

How did they get it down the side yard?


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 26, 2020)

I remember seeing pics of your side yard, must have been a tight squeeze! Congrats on the new unit, looks like you're all setup now! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2020)

That's Awesome, Kevin!!
Congrats!
And Smart move going with bigger casters!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## ofelles (Jul 26, 2020)

Very nice indeed.  The wait can be intolerable even with things needing to be done.  
I too remember your side yard pics.  Now the FUN part.


----------



## kevin james (Jul 26, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Smoker looks great. Also the patio turned out very nice.



Thanks! The yard is still very much a work in progress, and next up I'm going to have the area behind the smoker flattened out to the fence line with a retaining wall, and then extend the paver patio. I'm just happy to have some flat usable space now.


----------



## kevin james (Jul 26, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> How did they get it down the side yard?



It was an extremely tight squeeze. They put boards down and rolled it over them, one man on each end (the reason for the extra pull handle on the fire box), and put thin foam padding around the barrel to make sure it didn't get scratched.


----------

